# Warum ist mein Teich umgekippt?



## ynnebeznuk (22. Aug. 2010)

Hallo!

Mein Teich existiert jetzt seit ca 10 Jahren. Hat eine Oberfläche von 20 m2, ist 2m tief und hat ca. 10000 Liter. 1/3 des Tiches sind mit Pflanzen bewachsen und der Rest wird zum grössten Teil von einer Seerose abgedeckt. Der Teich steht den ganzen Tag in der Sonne. Von anfang an hatte ich Probleme. Der Teich ist immer grün mal mehr mal weniger. Klares  Wasser hatte ich noch nie. Obwohl ich in den 10 Jahren viel in Technik investiert hatte. am Anfang hatte ich ca 10 Goldfische (5-15cm) bis letztes Jahr waren es über 50 (5-25cm) leider sind die Fische diesen Winter alle erstickt. Der Teich war also im Frühjahr Fischlos. Und damit fingen die Probleme erst richtig an. Die Toten Fische wurden natürlich alle entfernt. Innerhalb weniger Tage bekam der Teich eine extreme Schwebealgenblüte und das Wasser fing an zu stinken. Inzwischen riecht es dermaßen ekelig das sich schon die Nachbarn über den Geruch beschweren. Man könnte meinen man steht in der Kanalisation. Im ersten Jahr hatte ich so einen kleinen Oase Filter. Dann einen größeren von Oase und inzwischen einen selbstgebauten mit 1000 Liter Fssungsvermögen 5 kammern, Skimmer und UV-Klärer. (1. Kammer Vortex, 2. Kammer Bürsten, 3. Kammer Grobe Filtermatte, 4. Kammer Bioballs+ Belüftung, 5. Kammer feine Filtermatte) Trotz des riesigen Filters im Vergleich zur Teichgröße ist der Filter alle zwei Wochen Dicht. Er ist dann total verschlammt. Ich weiss nicht wo das alles her kommt. Die Pumpe steht ca 1m über dem Grund. Wir wurden damals falsch beraten und haben uns eine Oase Aquamax 30000 andrehen lassen. Diee ist aber viel zu stark und hat einen enormen Stromverbrauch. deshalb ist diese auch nur ca 6-8 Stunden am Tag an. Dementsprechend können sich im Filter keine Bakterien bilden denk ich mal.

Ich werde demnächst das Wasser komplett tauschen. Und erstmal keine Fische mehr einsetzen. Würde sich mein Problem lösen, wenn ich die Pumpe dann 24h laufen lasse? Welche Pumpe hat eine ordentliche Fördermange, braucht aber kaum Energie?

Kann mein Problem auch daran liegen, dass wir den Teich seit zwei Jahren im Sommer immer nur mit Brunnenwasser nachfüllen. Unser Brunnenwasser ist extrem Eisenhaltig. Sonstige Werte kenne ich nicht.

Was mir sonst noch einfällt, die Kapillarsperre ist teilweise nicht vorhanden.

Es ist mein zweiter Teich. Beim ersten hatte ich die gleichen Probleme wie jetzt. Bis wir dann irgendwann alle Technik ausgebaut hatten und den Teich sich selbst überlassen hatten er Stank dann noch 2 Jahre vor sich hin, bis er dann auf einmal im darauffolgenden jahr Glasklar war und vorallem auch den ganzen Sommer über blieb. Ich traute meinen Augen kaum. Der Teich musste dann aber beseitigt werden, da wir umgezogen sind.

Ich möchte in den nächsten Jahren einen noch Größeren Teich bauen, mit ca. 100m2 Fläche. Bloß wenn ich bis dahin nicht mal einen Teich mit klarem Wasser hin bekomme und mir der Teich immer nach einigen Jahren immer umkippt, kann ich das wohl vergessen. Erst wenn der jetzige Teich klares wasser hat und ich es auch halten kann, dann werde ich mich an einen neuen Teich wagen. 

Villeicht weiss ja jemand Rat.:beten Danke im Voraus.


Mfg, Benny.


----------



## Wuzzel (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Warum ist mein Teich umgekippt?*

Hallo Benny, 

die Hauptantwort gibst Du ja schon selber. 
Ein Filter der nur einige Stunden am Tag läuft bringt eher Probleme als Nutzen. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Butterfly (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Warum ist mein Teich umgekippt?*

Hallo Benny,
Also der Filter, hat meiner Meinung nach schon übermaß. Der Teich, müsste durch die Anlage mit den Inhalten wie du beschrieben hast sehr sauber sein (Mach doch mal einen Wassertest). 
Ich würde dir raten, erstmal einen 50% Wasserwechsel zu machen und nimm kein Brun nenwasser sondern ,,normales'' Sprengwasser. 

Ein paar Bilder, wären sehr aufschlussreich, sodass man einen Eindruck von deinem Teich bekommt.
Wieviel Watt hat deine UVC Lampe?
Ps: Der Filter muss 24h am Tag durchlaufen Tag u. Nacht

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## ynnebeznuk (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Warum ist mein Teich umgekippt?*

Danke erstmal für die Antworten!
Ich werd morgen mal Bilder von dem ganzen Übel machen.
Werd dann demnächst mal das Wasser wechseln. 50% reichen? Ich wollt eigentlich alles raus holen, um auch am Grund die Schlammschicht zu entfernen. 

Der UV Klärer ist ein Bitron 25 sitzt aber nicht direkt vorm Hauptfilter ich hatte ja noch den alten Oase Filter. Den habe ich auch gänzlich mit Bioballs bestückt, und davor sitzt der UV klärer. Zurzeit werden halt die beiden Filter von der viel zu starken Auqamax über einen Y-Adapter angesteuert. ich brauche eine Pumpe mit weniger leistung die ich dann auch über nacht anlassen  kann, ohne ständig nur an die Stromabrechnung denken zu müssen. Ich hatte mal was von diesen roten Devil Pumpen (oder so) gelesen. die haben ne hohe Fördermenge und extrem wenig Stromverbrauch. Die Preise lagen aber jenseits von gut und Böse. Hab ja für die Auqamax 30000 mit Fernbedienung damals schon knapp 800 € bezahlt. Was könnt ihr für eine Pumpe empfehlen? Für den Filter reicht ja ne geringe Förderleistung, oder? Also so bis 150 Watt wüede ich mitgehen. Immer noch besser als die 800 Watt der jetzigen Pumpe.


----------



## MadDog (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Warum ist mein Teich umgekippt?*

Hallo Benny,
schau doch mal im Internet nach und vergleiche die Pumpenleistung und den Stromverbrauch.
Ich habe z.B. meine Pumpe bei Ebay ersteigert. Eco13000 incl. Skimmer für 79,-€.
Die Pumpe läuft jetzt sein April ohne Probleme.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Butterfly (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Warum ist mein Teich umgekippt?*

Ja, dann hat man mehr Einblick.

Man sollte nie mehr als die hälfte des Wassers austauschen. Hasst du keinen Teichabsauger?
Lass den UVC-Klärer über ein Zwischenstück laufen, sodass er längeren durchfluss den teichwassers hat!!
Der Filter muss jedenfalls den gesammten Tag u. Nacht laufen, sonst ist es rausgeschmissenes Geld!!

Wegen Pumpe: Informier dich mal über Sequence-Pumpen! Sind nicht billig, aber sehr gut.. bei deiner Teichgrösse müsstest du so mit 250-300 euro rechnen.
wattzahl kann ich dir nicht sagen..

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## scholzi (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Warum ist mein Teich umgekippt?*

Hi Leute
@Benny
:willkommen im Forum
In deinem Fall würde ich den Teich komplett entleeren und säubern....
Was bringt es 50% stinkendes Wasser zu behalten....
Mach das Ding dieses Jahr für nächstes Fit...


----------



## ynnebeznuk (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Warum ist mein Teich umgekippt?*

Ich war zwischenzeitlich schon auf der Suche nach Pumpen. Wie war das noch? Der Teichinhalt sollte einmal pro Stunde durch den Filter geleitet/ Umgewälzt werden? Oder war es anders?

@Butterfly: wie meinst du das mit dem UV-Klärer über ein zwischensück? Ich hätte jetzt den den Eingang vom UV direkt an die Pumpe angeschlossen und den Ausgang vom UV dann direkt an den Filter.


----------



## robsig12 (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Warum ist mein Teich umgekippt?*

Ääähm, Du willst keine Fische vorerst einsetzen.

Das heisst Du kannst auch das ganze Wasser ablassen, den Teich ordentlich reinigen, und dann wieder Wasser einlassen.

Einen Filter brauchst Du ohne Besatz und Fütterung nicht mitlaufen zu lassen. Was möchtest Du den da rausfiltern? Was möchtest Du dann in Nitrat umwandeln?
UVC ist natürlich auch nicht nötig.

Erst wenn Du wieder Fische einsetzen möchtest, solltest Du dir Gedanken zur Technik machen, und den Filter langsam einfahren. Dieser sollte dann natürlich auch 24 Stunden arbeiten können, da sonst nur eine Vorabscheidung vom Dreck erfolgen kann, da sich nie ein Bakterienstamm bilden kann.

Lass Dich jetzt nicht verrückt machen. Ruhig blut. Die grösste Tugend am Teich ist die Geduld.


----------



## robsig12 (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Warum ist mein Teich umgekippt?*



ynnebeznuk schrieb:


> Ich war zwischenzeitlich schon auf der Suche nach Pumpen. Wie war das noch? Der Teichinhalt sollte einmal pro Stunde durch den Filter geleitet/ Umgewälzt werden? Oder war es anders?
> 
> @Butterfly: wie meinst du das mit dem UV-Klärer über ein zwischensück? Ich hätte jetzt den den Eingang vom UV direkt an die Pumpe angeschlossen und den Ausgang vom UV dann direkt an den Filter.



Er meint wohl Bypass, was bedeutet, vom Filter geht eine 2. Leitung weg, durch die ein geringerer Flow geht, und dadurch die Verweildauer des Wassers in der UVC erhöht wird.


----------



## Butterfly (22. Aug. 2010)

Also ich kenne das so, dass man den UVC am Auslauf anschliesst. desshalb meinte ich, mach ein extra Auslaufrohr wodurch das Wasser langsamer fließt, sodass der UVC mehr Zeit hat das Teichwasser zu klären.

Rober hat es so erklärt wie ich es meine!

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## ynnebeznuk (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Warum ist mein Teich umgekippt?*

Aha! Aber so richtig verstehe ich das noch nicht. Als soll ich den UV klärer in einem zweiten Ausgang vom Filter anschliessen? Aber dann wird ja das Wasser vas durch den UV Klärer geleitet wird wieder direkt in den Teich geleitet. Soll es nicht danach gefiltert werden? oder soll dann der Ausgang vo UV wieder an den Eingang vom Filter? (was ja dann ein Bypass wäre)?


Mfg, Benny.


----------



## StefanBO (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Warum ist mein Teich umgekippt?*



robsig12 schrieb:


> Einen Filter brauchst Du ohne Besatz und Fütterung nicht mitlaufen zu lassen. Was möchtest Du den da rausfiltern? Was möchtest Du dann in Nitrat umwandeln?
> UVC ist natürlich auch nicht nötig.
> 
> Erst wenn Du wieder Fische einsetzen möchtest, solltest Du dir Gedanken zur Technik machen, und den Filter langsam einfahren. Dieser sollte dann natürlich auch 24 Stunden arbeiten können, da sonst nur eine Vorabscheidung vom Dreck erfolgen kann, da sich nie ein Bakterienstamm bilden kann.


Das ist zwar richtig, aber dann müsste der Teich ohne Technik funktionieren. Das wird er (ohne Maßnahmen) wohl nicht. Da später ja sicherlich zu fütternde Fische rein sollen, kann er ja gleich mit Technik und UV-C anfangen  Wozu sollte sich ein biologisches Gleichgewicht einspielen, was zudem ein bis zwei Jahre dauern könnte (zumindest ohne Impfung!?), wenn es doch wieder durch Technik zerstört und ersetzt wird?

Ohne Maßnahmen, damit meine ich z.B. zeitweise Beschattung der Oberfläche, mehr Licht unter Wasser (Seerose ausdünnen) für einzusetzende => Unterwasserpflanzen (die jetzt vermutlich völlig fehlen bzw. durch Lichtmangel eingegangen sind),  Austausch des Substrates.


----------



## Butterfly (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Warum ist mein Teich umgekippt?*

Du machst ein zweites Ausflusstück aus dem Filter, wo wenig Wasser läuft u. dann dort den UVC-Klärer hinter dann kann die UV-Lampe das Wasser besser klären.

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## robsig12 (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Warum ist mein Teich umgekippt?*



StefanBO schrieb:


> Das ist zwar richtig, aber dann müsste der Teich ohne Technik funktionieren. Das wird er (ohne Maßnahmen) wohl nicht. Da später ja sicherlich zu fütternde Fische rein sollen, kann er ja gleich mit Technik und UV-C anfangen  Wozu sollte sich ein biologisches Gleichgewicht einspielen, was zudem ein bis zwei Jahre dauern könnte (zumindest ohne Impfung!?), wenn es doch wieder durch Technik zerstört und ersetzt wird?
> 
> Ohne Maßnahmen, damit meine ich z.B. zeitweise Beschattung der Oberfläche, mehr Licht unter Wasser (Seerose ausdünnen) für einzusetzende => Unterwasserpflanzen (die jetzt vermutlich völlig fehlen bzw. durch Lichtmangel eingegangen sind),  Austausch des Substrates.



Und wovon sollen die Bakterien im Filter lebe? Was bringt eine UVC in einem fischlosen Teich? Du sprichst Biologiebildung an, die versaut dir die UVC übrigens ganz gut.

Ausser unnützer Stromverbrauch bringt es wohl nichts!

Viel mehr soll er zusehen, eine ordentliche Unterwasserbepflanzung nächstes Frühjahr zu realisieren, den Rest erledigt die Natur alleine!


----------



## Digicat (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Warum ist mein Teich umgekippt?*

Servus Benny

Herzlich Willkommen

Wenn ich Du wäre ..... Mach es so wie Robert (robsig12) es vorgeschlagen hat ... 

Keine Pumpe, keinen Filter, keine Fische ..... tue dem Teich den gefallen 

Da gibts eigentlich nix zu diskutieren ..... würde mit der Grundreinigung auch gleich die Kapillarsperre reparieren und die Pflanzen in ein geeignetes Substrat setzen ..... denke hier liegt der "Hund" begraben , wenn man von den Fischen absieht.

Fische solltest du heuer keine mehr in den Teich setzen .....  

Laß den Teich nach der Sanierung richtig einfahren ... obwohl es heuer schon fast zu spät ist.

Und fülle den Teich, wenn die Wasserwerte passen nur mit Leitungswasser, ausser du kannst sicherstellen das die Brunnenwasserwerte passen (bis auf`s Eisen) ....

@ Stefan (stefanBO): Prinzipiell gebe ich Dir recht mit dem Filter ...... allerdings sollte er heuer keine Fische mehr in den Teich setzen ... der Teich soll erstmal ohne Fische funktionieren ... später, nächsten Sommer, kann er ja immer noch über Fische nachdenken 

Ps.: Bilder sind immer gut ....


----------



## SG3 (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Warum ist mein Teich umgekippt?*

Ich würde dir empfehlen gegen das Eisen, das Wasser ein wenig zu behandeln. Nicht durch Chemie, sondern Zerstäubung zum Beispiel. In Berlin zum Beispiel wird von den Wasserbetrieben, das Wasser nur zertäubt und durch Sand gefiltert. ansonsten würde das Wasser braun aus der Leitung kommen. Es gibt einige Seiten dazu im Internet.


----------



## Findling (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Warum ist mein Teich umgekippt?*

Hallo Benny,

Ich vertrete vom Grundsatz her die Meinung von Helmut und Robert.

Irgendwo kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, wieso hier so viel über die künftige Teichtechnik geschrieben wird. Den Knackpunkt hast du doch bereits selbst festgestellt:



ynnebeznuk schrieb:


> Es ist mein zweiter Teich. Beim ersten hatte ich die gleichen Probleme wie jetzt. Bis wir dann irgendwann alle Technik ausgebaut hatten und den Teich sich selbst überlassen hatten er Stank dann noch 2 Jahre vor sich hin, bis er dann auf einmal im darauffolgenden jahr Glasklar war und vorallem auch den ganzen Sommer über blieb. Ich traute meinen Augen kaum. Der Teich musste dann aber beseitigt werden, da wir umgezogen sind.



toll

In deinem Fall würde ich etwas tun, was man eigentlich nur in absoluten Ausnahmefällen machen sollte: komplett leer machen. Anschließend sauber machen, die Seerose kräftig ausdünnen (oder ggf. ganz rausschmeißen) und dann mit möglichst vielen ausschließlich in Sand oder feinen Kies gepflanzte Pflanzen und vielen vielen Unterwasserpflanzen ganz ohne Technik neu starten. Investiere die bisherigen Energiekosten in Pflanzen! In den ersten 2 - 3 Jahren wirst du wahrscheinlich Algen abfischen müssen, aber wenn die Pflanzen ausreichen und richtig angewachsen sind gibt sich das. Nach der "Einlaufzeit" (frühestens nächstes Jahr)  würde ich einige __ Kleinfische (__ Moderlieschen, Elritzen o.ä.) einsetzen und gut ist. 

Genügend Pflanzen, keine Technik, wenige Fische und kein zusätzliches Futter = voraussichtlich auf Dauer keine Probleme - und kaum/keine laufende/n Kosten. Je größer der Teich ist, um so einfacher ist dies umzusetzen. 


Gruß
Manfred


----------



## andreas w. (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Warum ist mein Teich umgekippt?*

Hi Benni,

ich kann manfred nur zustimmen - die Seerosen ausdünnen.

War am Anfang beim Lesen so mein erster Gedanke - der Teich zum großen Teil mit Blättern bedeckt. Hatte ich dieses Jahr auch, eine riesige mutierte Seerose hat große Teile meines Teiches zugedeckt und ich hatte dauertrübe Brühe. Dann hab ich einen Haufen Blätter abgemacht und, siehe da, kurz danach klares Wasser.

Hab gestern die Rose komplett mit Wurzel rausgeholt und denke, das war der Hauptgrund. Zudem machen die braunen Blätter und Blüten halt auch "Dreck" unter Wasser, der irgendwann raus muss, kann alles damit zu tun haben.

In diesem Sinne, viel Glück und - Fische sollten da doch wieder rein, nächstes Jahr.

Ciao, Andreas.


----------



## ynnebeznuk (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Warum ist mein Teich umgekippt?*

Danke erstmel für dir vielen Anregungen.

Das mit der UV-Lampe ist jetzt soweit klar. Ein langsamer durchfluss bring hier mehr. Vorher ist das Wasser nur so durch die UV-Lampe durchgeschossen, ohne jeglichen nutzen. Ich hab mich nun dazu entschlossen das Wasser komplett zu wechseln und  den Teich zu Reinigen. Ausserdem wird Die Kapillarsperre instandgesetzt. Ich wird mir ausserdem eine Pumpe mit niedrigem Stromverbrauch besorgen, die dann auch 24 h an bleiben kann. Ganz auf Technik möchte ich nicht Verzichten, da ja im nächsten Sommer bestimmt wieder ein paar Fische in den Teich kommen. (mein kleiner Sohn ist halt begeistert von den Fischen). Deshalb soll sich der Teich mit der Technik einpegeln und dann sollen nach und nach die Fische dazu (aber nur wenige, nicht das es wieder zu viel werden). Erstmal sollen sich im Filter Bakterin bilden, die glaub ich durch die vielen Pflanzen und ihr Substrat genügend Nährstoffe haben. Wenn dann irgendwann wieder die Algenblüte auftritt wird der UV-Klärer dazugeschaltet. Aber erst mal will ich versuchen es ohne dem zu schaffen. Um auch nicht gleich die Bakterien wieder zu zerstören.

Was noch wichtig wäre, ist das mit den Unterwasserpflanzen. Meint ihr da so was wie __ Wasserpest? Denn so was fehlt bei mir Gänzlich. Ich habe wie gesagt eine große Seerose und der Rest steht in der Sumpf und Flachwasserzone. Sind aber größtenteils nur __ Schwertlilien in __ Schilf.

Die Pflanzen wachsen alle in feinem Kies und gedeihen eigentlich sehr gut. Muss von Zeit zu Zeit sogar was wegmachen damit das Schilf nicht alles zuwuchert.

Mit dem ausdünnen der Seerose leuchtet mir nicht ein. Dachte immer sie spendet Schatten und verhindert somit ein Algenwachstum. Abgestorbene Pflanzenteile wurden sonst eigentlic immer entfernt. Zurzeit kann man aber nicht ins Wasser, den gestank bekommt man nicht mehr ab. 

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von dem was mal eine Idylle werden sollte.


----------



## Butterfly (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Warum ist mein Teich umgekippt?*

Hi, jap genau.. umso langsamer es läuft, umso mehr kann der UVC-Klärer leisten.

Habe am Anfang des Themas übersehen, das du keinen Fischbesatz drinn hast.. ansonsten hätte ich auch gesagt komplett Wasser raus u. neu rein!!

Nimm __ Wasserpest, __ Hornkraut etc. wirst aber denke ich in diesem Jahr nicht mehr gross etwas finden, es sei denn ein Bekannter oder der gleichen gibt dir etwas aus seinem Teich ab!!
Ich würde mindestens die hälfte der Seerosen wegschneiden.

Was für Fische wolltest du denn eventuell rein setzten?
Ps: So schlimm sieht der Teich finde ich garnicht aus.. täuscht vieleicht.

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## ynnebeznuk (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Warum ist mein Teich umgekippt?*

Hallo!

Werd mal sehen ob ich noch einpaar Pflanzen auftreiben kann. Sollte aber machbar sein. Fische sollten eigentlich wieder Goldfische werden. Aber wichtig ist mir das es nicht so viele sind. Wenn ich das mit dem Teich hin bekomme dann villeicht irgenwann paar Kois. Aber nur Kleine und auch höchstens 4-5.

Stimmt auf den Fotos täuscht es ein wenig. Das Trübe Wasser sieht man nicht. Den Geruch kann man auch schlecht darstellen.  Ist halt nur das Wasser was nicht hinhaut. DiePflanzen gedeihen und die Ranbepflanzung und Gestaltung gefällt mir. Aber was nützt der Schonste Teich wenn das Wasser nicht sauber ist.

Mfg, Benny.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Warum ist mein Teich umgekippt?*

Hi Benni 





> Mit dem ausdünnen der Seerose leuchtet mir nicht ein. Dachte immer sie spendet Schatten und verhindert somit ein Algenwachstum.


sicher spendet sie schatten und blüht schön
aber nährstoffe aus dem wasser nimmt sie nicht, nur aus dem substrat, in dem sie wurzelt
unterwasserpflanzen (__ wasserpest __ hornkraut __ laichkraut __ tausendblatt) nehmen die nährstoffe  aus dem freien wasser, 
wie die algen
und wenn du genug unterwasserpflanzen hast, 
bleibt für die algen nicht mehr viel übrig  


> Nimm Wasserpest, Hornkraut etc. wirst aber denke ich in diesem Jahr nicht mehr gross etwas finden, es sei denn ein Bekannter oder der gleichen gibt dir etwas aus seinem Teich ab!!
> *Ich würde mindestens die hälfte der Seerosen wegschneiden*.


....damit die unterwasserpflanzen, wenn du welche autreiben kannst, licht zum wachsen haben
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Butterfly (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Warum ist mein Teich umgekippt?*

Hallo,
Ja Goldfische sind doch Ok.
Auch ein paar Koi werden schnell gross ich würde auch dazu raten, entweder oder.. wegen KHV.


MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Christine (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Warum ist mein Teich umgekippt?*

Hallo Benny,

grad entdeckt - hier ist Sommerschlussverkauf - 20% auf fast alle Pflanzen bis zum 5. September - vielleicht wirst Du da fündig.


----------



## robsig12 (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Warum ist mein Teich umgekippt?*



Butterfly schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ja Goldfische sind doch Ok.
> Auch ein paar Koi werden schnell gross ich würde auch dazu raten, entweder oder.. wegen KHV.
> 
> ...



Das musst Du mir aber jetzt mal erklären, was __ Goldfisch oder Koi mit KHV zu tun hat? 
:hai


----------



## robsig12 (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Warum ist mein Teich umgekippt?*



ynnebeznuk schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Aber nur Kleine und auch höchstens 4-5.
> 
> ...



Hi Benny,

vergiss dass mit kleine Koi.

Koi wachsen bei richtiger Behandlung sehr schnell.
Und dass nicht mal bei übermässiger Fütterung. Ein Beispiel, ich habe mir im Mai einen kleinen Asagi mit 10 cm gekauft, nun mitte August hat er 20 cm. Sicher spare ich mit Futter nicht, und es war ein sehr warmer Sommer, aber glaub mir, spätestens im 3. Jahr hast Du U-Boote in deinem Teich, und wirst merken, dass sich die Goldis vermehrt haben, und dann kracht es halt irgendwann.


----------



## Butterfly (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Warum ist mein Teich umgekippt?*

Hallo Robert,
Die meisten Koi sind nachweislich auf KHV kontrolliert und Goldfische nicht und wenn man unglücklicherweise einen __ Goldfisch zwischen seinen Koi hält der dieses Virus in sich trägt, dann kann es schlecht aussehen. Desshalb sagte ich ,,man sollte sich entscheiden entweder Goldfische oder Koi'' ist meine Meinung man kann naturlich auch glück haben uind es passiert nichts.

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Butterfly (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Warum ist mein Teich umgekippt?*

Hai Benny, es gibt auch Koiarten die werden angeblich nur ca. 15cm die könntest du vieleicht in deinen teich setzten wenn es Koi sein sollen.

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Warum ist mein Teich umgekippt?*

Mit Verlaub, so Koiarten gibt es nicht ! 
Oder bitte mal den Link dazu ! 
Danke 
Wuzzel


----------



## Butterfly (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Warum ist mein Teich umgekippt?*

Hallo Wuzzel, ich habe diese Zuchtform mal im vorbei gehen gesehen.

Stand halt drann das diese Art nur ca. 15 cm wird, aber ob das stimmt kann ich nicht sagen.. entweder richtig oder garnicht meine ich.

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Warum ist mein Teich umgekippt?*

Wenn Du keine Quelle nennen kannst und auch Deine Aussage nicht spezifizieren kannst, dann fände ich es nett, wenn Du mit solchen Aussagen zurückhaltender wärest. 
Viele werden sonst dazu verleitet in viel zu kleinen Teichen Koi zu halten. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Butterfly (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Warum ist mein Teich umgekippt?*

ich werde nach den ,,Quellen'' suchen! Was soll ich daran Spezifizieren?
Es ist nun mal so das es diese kleinbleibenden Koizuchten gibt, sodass auch Menschen mit nicht so grossen Teichen Koi halten können.

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Christine (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Warum ist mein Teich umgekippt?*

Hallo Butterfly,

bisher ist jeder den Beweis für diese Zuchten schuldig geblieben - wenn Du solche "tollen" Tipps in die Welt setzt, dann bitte mit Nachweis - oder einfach mal die Finger ruhig halten und nichts schreiben. Mit diesem ungesunden Halbwissen richtest Du mehr Schaden als das es irgendjemandem dient.


----------



## robsig12 (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Warum ist mein Teich umgekippt?*

Siehst Du das ist halt immer ein Problem ist, wenn man etwas nicht genau weiss, aber es in Forum mal so weiter gibt.

Aus diesem Grund entstehen oft fälschlicher Weise Meinungen, dass etwas funktioniert, und Leute mit Ahnung dann ignoriert werden. Einen Tread darüber hat es vor kurzem hier im Forum gegeben.

Also ganz höflich meine Bitte. Keine Vermutungen anstellen, und Tips geben, die nicht selbst erprobt wurden, sondern nur über andere Leute einmal gehört wurden. Das bringt keinem was in unserem Hobby.


----------



## Butterfly (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Warum ist mein Teich umgekippt?*

@ Christine: Ich weiss ja das es diese Zuchtformen gibt, ist ja keine vermutung!

@Robert: Wir beide haben doch gerade über Zusammenhalten von Koi und Goldfischen geredet oder?

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Christine (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Warum ist mein Teich umgekippt?*



Butterfly schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja das es diese Zuchtformen gibt, ist ja keine vermutung!



Dann kannst Du es ja auch belegen, ansonsten glaubst Du nur zu wissen - und Glaube gehört in die Kirche aber nicht als Tatsachenbehauptung in ein Forum, wo es um Lebewesen geht.


----------



## Butterfly (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Warum ist mein Teich umgekippt?*

Ich schrieb doch gerade zu Wuzzel, dass ich diese Quellen suchen werde oder?

Ausserdem habe ich Benny ja nicht dazu geraten sich Koi rein zu setzen sondern eher abgerate, weil Koi schnell wachen und somit sein Teich zu klein wird.

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Warum ist mein Teich umgekippt?*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19764

Das Thema ist wohl ein Sommerloch Thema und kommt laufend wieder. 
Auch damals schon nix genaues weiss man nicht, 

Minikoi / Minicoy  ist eine Insel im indischen Ozean, dabei bleibt es 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Warum ist mein Teich umgekippt?*



Butterfly schrieb:


> Ausserdem habe ich Benny ja nicht dazu geraten sich Koi rein zu setzen sondern eher abgerate, weil Koi schnell wachen und somit sein Teich zu klein wird.



Benny vielleicht nicht, neue User die später den Thread lesen könnten aber auf diesen Gedanken kommen.
Halbwissen gehört hier nicht ins Forum..Du solltest es erstmal belegen können und vorher die Quellen suchen bevor Du potentiel falsche Informationen hier postest!


----------



## Butterfly (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Warum ist mein Teich umgekippt?*

Ahh Oki, danke für den Ratschlag )

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## ynnebeznuk (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Warum ist mein Teich umgekippt?*

Hallo!

Vielen Dank an alle für die Zahlreichen Antworten und Ratschläge. Ich Versuche erstmal alle Mängel am Teich zu beseitigen und hoffe das sich alles einreguliert so wie ich mir das denke. Das es Zeit braucht ist natürlich Klar. Fehler die in der Vergangenheit gemacht wurden werden nun natürlich nicht mehr gemacht und sind dank eurer Hilfestellung nun auch nicht mehr Fehler aus Unwissenheit.


Danke an alle! 


Werd mich bestimmt mal melden wenn es meinem Teich besser geht, oder wenn ich noch mehr Fragen habe.


MFG, Benny.


----------



## robsig12 (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Warum ist mein Teich umgekippt?*

Hi Benny,

gerne kannst Du dich mit Bildern und wachsender Erfahrung einbringen.Das ist der Sinn eines Forums.

Scheue Dich auch nicht Fragen zu stellen, es gibt keine blöden Fragen, nur blöde Antworten.


----------

